# Can you get a residence visa for just buyinf property in RAK?



## incommunicated

I was looking at some property Webs in Bab Al Arab, RAK and on their Web and further correspondence they mentioned that a renewable 3 year residency visa will be issued immediately on signing the sales and purchase agreement

Waiting for the details.

Can foreigners became residents of RAK that way?


----------



## Jynxgirl

No, you can not get a residency visa by buying property. You can get a six month tourist visa but that is different. I believe you have to leave every so many days and can only stay so many days. 

You get a job thru employment. Some people work around this by setting up companies in free zones like consulting companies that then gives them a visa....


----------

